# Black level seems off



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

I was watching The Dark Knight Rises and two scenes in the movie seemed to make my black levels look off. Scene 1 was with Gordon in the hospital and scene 2 is when Bruce and Selina are dancing. I took a close up shot of Gordon's facial hair to show the issue. These were the only 2 scenes I had an issue with, so I was wondering if it was the film itself or something off in my settings? Also, ignore the reddish hue on his face, that was the camera, not the movie.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Pic was too big. Back in a bit..


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)




----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Give me the scene number or time of the scene and I can check it out. I haven't watched the movie yet, believe it or not. :hide:


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Both scenes are pretty close to each other, around the 20 minute mark I believe. I'll get you the times when I get home this afternoon.

Also, Sunday was my first viewing of the film. I had to dodge spoilers like bullets in the Matrix to be able to enjoy it.


----------



## Black Ops (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't tell much from the photo. What problems are you seeing and what model display do you have?


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

For Gordon's facial hair, 31:08, for Bruce's hair 32:30. (the whole scene) The both look washed out, lacking in detail and appear more grey than any other point in the film. In the scene between the two times I posted, Bruce gets out of a car and his hair looks normal.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

Look at "My System" to see what equipment I have.


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

mechman said:


> Give me the scene number or time of the scene and I can check it out. I haven't watched the movie yet, believe it or not. :hide:


Did you get a chance to look at the scene? The more fiddle with my calibration settings, the more I believe it's the film and not my TV.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

AtomicAgeZombie said:


> Did you get a chance to look at the scene? The more fiddle with my calibration settings, the more I believe it's the film and not my TV.


It quite possibly is the film/disc: Once you've set your brightness such that the flashing 17 bar is visible (if using the AVS HD 709 basic patterns) then no need for further fiddling. I always check this before and again after doing a full calibration as some settings such as RGB offsets could effect the black level/clipping/crushing.


----------

